# Constant Menstrual-like cramps, diarrhea every day!



## beterraba

I have been diagnosed with IBS by default, I suppose. My history is as follows:I'm 26, have a Mirena IUD and have not had a period in a year. Prior to this I was on the pill for about 8-9 years. For over a year now, I've had constant gas, bloating, and frequent bowel movements. At leat 3 per day. They are almost never formed, and often have bits of food in them. My OB-GYN said none of my symptoms are related to my repro-organs or the IUD, and even though I have cysts on my ovaries, this again has no link. A CT showed enlarged ovaries, and a lot of stool in my colon. So, everyone has decided it is IBS.I was told to start taking a psyillium fiber supplement every night before bed, which contains 6 grams of soluble fiber. I eat about 25-30 grams of fiber every day aside from this. Mostly I eat fruits, veggies, whole grains, little processed foods, no pop, just water. I also realized that I've lost about 8 pounds. I am now less than my ideal body weight.Is this how IBS is for most people? Will I have relief? I'm so frustrated and uncomfortable, any input would be appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## Christian with a thorn

I think the constant menstrual cramps are from the cysts on your enlarged ovaries. Could these have developed because your body never has a period? I had a cyst on my ovary for awhile and it definetely caused menstrual cramping. I know the ob/gyne thinks it's not related to the IUD, but I might question that as the time periods coincide. If I understand you right it was after getting the IUD that your IBS type symptoms started. It may be completely unrelated but it might be worth it to have the IUD removed and see what happens. I was always on the pill too until I had my first child. It was after that I developed IBS at age 21. I wonder if going back on the pill again would help to regulate you more, and thus help with the cramping at least. If after having the IUD removed you still keep getting the diarrhea/IBS type symptoms I would advise going to an actual gastro if you haven't already. They can better diagnose IBS usually by doing a colonoscopy. It will show them the spasming of your colon, which is what caused the diarrhea as the colon spasms it rushes all the food through. Thus the appearance of undigested food at times. I'm not a doctor but those are just things I know from personal experience. You could also ask the gastro if they have ever heard of an IUD affecting IBS at all. I had tried that shot-lasts 6 months, and it was a nightmare. I spotted on and off for 6 entire months despite the OB/Gyne saying "you'll love it, because you won't have a period at all." Different people react differently to various meds. Trial and Error is the only way unfortunately to find what does and does not work for you.


----------



## beterraba

With the Mirena IUD, most people do not have a period, because it thins your lining so much. But, you still ovulate and cycle. I was on the pill but had to stop after 9 years because of continuous break through bleeding, breast cysts, and headaches. The GI doctor did a ct scan, and he said perhaps next will be the colonoscopy...woo hoo.thanks for the help


----------



## Kathleen M.

IBS can cause pain every single day for some people and it isn't easy to tell pain from different organs in the abdomen apart. The pain doesn't feel different either. It isn't that the uterus cramps only and the colon has stabbing pain only. They all do kind of the same thing.My IBS cramps do not feel different from my cramps when I had a fibroid. (I usually don't have much menstrual pain, but did when I had the fibroid).Every human's stool has bits of food in it. It is just easier to see when the stools are loose. You don't want to see food in the stool you need to chew more. Especially if you eat a lot of fruits and veggies that have tough parts that are only broken into smaller pieces by the teeth.IBS is chronic and painful so yes that is about how it is for most of us. Some have it more intermittently, some have it every day. There are lots of other treatments other than just take more fiber and if your doctor is stuck in that mode and won't even consider anything else it is time to see another doctor. That advice was what medical students were taught a long time ago, but there is a lot more to treating IBS than that if you have a doctor that actually is reading anything written about IBS in the medical literature or going to any continuing education on IBS for the last couple of decades.See what the doctor says after the colonoscopy, but they should be willing to suggest something other than just fiber alone.Most people find something that works for them. If you want to stick to natural remedies check out Linda's Calcium thread, and see if peppermint oil especially before meals helps. (some people like tea, I use cheap easy to get original peppermint Altoids (although they have gelatin in them so some people won't take them if they are vegetarian)


----------



## beterraba

Thank you for the advice. I had tried Bentyl awhile back as well, with no results. I just hope I find something, I'm tired of feeling cramping all day and all night with no breaks. It's really taking it's toll on my mental state! I'm feel like I can't even eat without it making me "go" instantly. I can't even take the dog for a walk because of the increase in discomfort. I've even tried a few days of just saltines, rice, broth, and toast to see if it settles my stomach. No change in the cramping. I'm hoping to find a new gynecologist that won't just say "i guess you are an enigma" and get some more answers. Thank you


----------



## Kathleen M.

Have you seen a gastroenterologist about this?There are other treatments for abdominal pain. I used to be completely disabled with the pain, but I'm doing great now. But a gynecologist isn't likely to be the best bet for treating GI related pain.


----------

